# WHICH O.S IS THE BEST?



## godfather (Aug 16, 2004)

guys which 1 do u think is the best O.S. please cast your vote & tell which 1 u like or don't like & why ? i need the survey for my project.please specify linux company by posting.if u choose linux


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 16, 2004)

Old thread but I think its relevant for you : 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1091&highlight=

I like WinXP for its stability ...


----------



## prankzter (Aug 17, 2004)

i think UNIX iz da best when it comes 2 features and great networking
facilities. But then again majority of the softwarez thez dayz r made 4 windowz or LINUX platform so UNIX does not score here!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2004)

Windows XP - Robust(Yup, sure is), Reliable(You can count on it), Compatible (hardly...).


----------



## technomodel (Aug 17, 2004)

linux if u r a rebel and like to customise anything and everything you use.
on a question of stability linux is in no way behind xp, if not ahead.neither do u need to patch it for sasser et al  . but if all you need is an operating system which always installs anything and everything you want, and dont give a damn about how it is done, xp is d best.


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 17, 2004)

This is indeed a stupid question. Is there any chance of DOS, Windows Longhorn BETA being one of the best OSes????
  well...I wud vote for WinXP since it is more user friendly. If it was about security, network & other services, I wud vote for linux(Fedora Core 2)


----------



## hitesh_hg (Aug 17, 2004)

Well Linux for networking/security/public utility terminals/offices

Windows Xp Pro for Home users..

Hitesh


----------



## Prashray (Aug 17, 2004)

It's Windows XP for me.


----------



## godfather (Aug 17, 2004)

*not stupid at all!*

This is indeed a stupid question. Is there any chance of DOS, Windows Longhorn BETA being one of the best OSes???? *
do u tjink so buddy ?say it to my comp teacher she asked me to include these options.LH i added by myself cause i just love it & what is it about DOS still many computers run on DOS*


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Just to inform you guys. A friend of mine has an infected WinXP machine. It is infected by a worm called w32.koborg.w (or something like that). Symantec site gives an application to take care of it, but says that if the vulnerability is not patched, his machine will get repeatedly infected.  :roll:

Just because of these kind of security issues, I cannot vote for WinXP as the best OS. I would prefer Win98 over WinXP.  But Linux is my first choice


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

gimme linux anyday.
Stable, wide hardware support, customisable to *ANY*thing, good application support. There's no other OS which can run on your wrist-watch and PDA/mobile-phone, as well as your MP3 player, as well as on an IBM z-Series Mainframe - *www-1.ibm.com/servers/eserver/zseries/.

Fedora Core 1 + kernel 2.6  :thumbup


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 18, 2004)

Guyz, I vote for the GNU/Linux operating system.... at least that way i can say, i have a legal computer with legal sotwares installed at my  home. 

Honestly, how many of you guys have a licenced version of win98/XP ??? i'm not talking about OEM version since it comes preinstalled...

i think if you are including DOS then you should also include BSD operating system also... remember, its the Berkeley guys that wrote the original protocol stacks for tcp/ip and other network stacks...

Not a long while ago, Micro$oft's Hotmail Servers used to run on BSD Unix only... and their DNS servers still run a program called bind on BSD unix


----------



## mariner (Aug 18, 2004)

XP is all right . 98se was still better.
but looking at all those penguins here  is defenitely prompting me to try linux !!


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Yup! you'll not be making a bad decision by trying out linux.
Start off with Mandrake or something, the other distributions aren't THAT beginner friendly. (Lycoris and Xandros are, but they aren't free to download)


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 18, 2004)

mariner said:
			
		

> but looking at all those penguins here  is defenitely prompting me to try linux !!



Yup! get hold of a Knoppix CD from a geek near you... if you are in mumbai then get in touch with me.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 18, 2004)

> from a geek near you


 He is from Mumbai GNUrag!! He will find you very much near him 

Even I am from Mumbai. So if you need any distros that I have, just drop in with CD-R and I will copy them for you.


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 19, 2004)

win xp for me, but just gettin hold of linux so mght reconsider later


----------



## Kannan (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah me too. I like Windows XP Pro a lot.

But had little difficulty in the first during Activation. Also it was costly during the purchase.

But now it looks & works great !!!


----------



## allajunaki (Aug 20, 2004)

I prefer Xp and Linux,
XP for its idiot proof Interface, But i dislike its lack of advanced features
Linux for its Sheer Power and flexiblity, But it has a tendency to Rag the new users, LOL
But seriously check this postup of mine..(Its a Long story), to understand why linux is sooo good. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5918


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 21, 2004)

WOW WOW....I, being a very simple user and a bit of leg into gaming too i dono which OS can give me all but Windows...
  I mean LINUX is great and FRee...and i am sure other are good too...but somehome  i just cant get this out of my head....i need to run outlook ..then synchronise it with my Sonyericsson before i leave home...and then run all odd software to install JAVA games into my mobile and then before i sleep ...get a hang of Some beautiful GAMES with all bells and whistles ( As digit Calls It )...Yaa my bread and butter is Auto Cad...( ITs not Pirated but a demo version for One month ..i use it until it expires and i find other Demo for one month  )
      Tell me which Os besides windowsXP can do me this favour..( i Run Legal Copy of Windows XP , Stolen from IT Expo  ) And Yes i agree Linux is good and stable but Please dont glorify anything just for the sake of it ..I dont blame Linux for the lack of Drivers...as its not there flaut...moreever Windows dont write drivers for its OS ...its the people who write them and one can't blame People is they write more drivers for windows ...
     See    Windows XP is it for me...!!!!


----------



## svenkat83 (Aug 22, 2004)

Windows anyday. 
Windows 98SE and Windows 2k preferred
but I love Windows XP eventhough I never use it.


----------



## Ashis (Aug 22, 2004)

The TUX is dowin Great as far as big corporate & concern !
Win XP is cool too.
But I vote for Linux. I use Fedora Core 1.


----------



## pr@k@sh (Aug 22, 2004)

I Think Which OS is Best is Depand upou ur requreMnet....!!

What u want..??

Which Hardware U Have...??
Good Look and feel ..!! 
Security..!!!
Stable ..!!
Reliable..!!
Networking...???

and so many thing v have to consider..!!

and Then v have to select which os is BEST..!!


----------



## rj2k (Aug 27, 2004)

well, till date xp media centre is best then longhorn 4074 and pdc


----------



## krazydude (Aug 27, 2004)

Win XP, got the looks, does the job and well its the latest from Microsoft so works 4 me


----------



## sagar_coolx (Aug 27, 2004)

xp fer me


----------



## hafees (Aug 28, 2004)

XP with Service pack 2. 

I love to work with linux. but still, XP is more user friendly


----------



## hafees (Aug 28, 2004)

if you've <256 MB RAM, then dont  go for XP.

if u've 512 MB or more RAM & PIV or Athlon XP processor then Windows XP is recommended. 

also u can try Linux with the latest version of KDE.(very resource hungry). Great to work with the all new KDE. (it is definitely more good looking than XP)


----------



## sms_solver (Aug 28, 2004)

*Best OS depends on your hardware*

I have used DOS, Win3.1, Win95, Win98, WinMe, WinXP, WinXP sp1..

Through my experience I have realized that, the choice for the OS must be made according to your hardware!

MS OS, and latest tends to be huge (1+ GB).  So this is my suggestion

below 486  -- DOS,Win3.1
486, Pentium -- Win95
Pentium I-II  -- Win98
Pentium III  -- Win98,Win2000,WinXP
Pentium IV -- WinXP


----------



## IG (Aug 28, 2004)

i like red hat but not able to get my modem to work on it  but i guess linux it is


----------



## medpal (Aug 28, 2004)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> Guyz, I vote for the GNU/Linux operating system.... at least that way i can say, i have a legal computer with legal sotwares installed at my  home.
> 
> Honestly, how many of you guys have a licenced version of win98/XP ??? i'm not talking about OEM version since it comes preinstalled...
> 
> ...



well gnurag i am the one who spent 4100/- rs. well before 18 months to purchase an operating system for my pc and thats win xp. i do not know is there any totally free linux versions. if you talk about mandrake, redhat and like that.

there are really very few linux distros which are totally free and fully legal and carries with it a full set of applications to use it.


----------



## curvenger (Aug 28, 2004)

Its according to ur usage .. but I prefer XP coz its very user friendly and fast!


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Best OS depends on your hardware*



			
				sms_solver said:
			
		

> I have used DOS, Win3.1, Win95, Win98, WinMe, WinXP, WinXP sp1..


And i have used Red-Hat 1 , Red-Hat 2 , Red-Hat 3 , Red-Hat 4 , Red-Hat 5 , Red-Hat 6 , Red-Hat 7 , Red-Hat 8 , Red-Hat 9


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2004)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> And i have used Red-Hat 1 , Red-Hat 2 , Red-Hat 3 , Red-Hat 4 , Red-Hat 5 , Red-Hat 6 , Red-Hat 7 , Red-Hat 8 , Red-Hat 9


 d00d, how many hats do u have ? Try a different colored hat for a change


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 29, 2004)

medpal said:
			
		

> well gnurag i am the one who spent 4100/- rs. well before 18 months to purchase an operating system for my pc and thats win xp. i do not know is there any totally free linux versions. if you talk about mandrake, redhat and like that.


You can opt in for Free (Beer) Linux distros if you dont want support. I also dont buy any distros, I get it from IIT - Bombay



			
				medpal said:
			
		

> there are really very few linux distros which are totally free and fully legal and carries with it a full set of applications to use it.


I agree, not all distros contain completely free/libre softwares.... But you'll be better off with a debian box in that case ...


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 29, 2004)

Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> d00d, how many hats do u have ? Try a different colored hat for a change


as you can see from my avatar, I'm completely bald... i desparately need a hat...


----------



## tushar_novice (Aug 30, 2004)

Methinks the best operating system is Linux as it provides large number of applications. I use both RH9 and Win XP.


----------



## allajunaki (Aug 31, 2004)

Well as im learning more about Linux, I'm wondering How M$ became paid in the first place, Would u pay 35Lakhs for M800 esp when you can get an E-Class for the same place?. 
Linux maynot be spit polished like windows, but its mighty powerful.
Comparing Windows and Linux is like comparing VW Beatle and Ferrari (minus the cost factor), while a VW Beatle is cute ,Comfy and forgiving, ferrari is a brute, strong and powerfull can put u on a highway to hell if cant tame the beast.
Similar analogy in Linux is Fast, But not is raw bootup time. Just yesterday i used piped Commands to extract the IP address alone from one ifconfig tool which shows all the details about youe Network connections
can you do this in XP,NT,98,95,3.1,DOS ?

```
ifconfig ppp$net |grep "inet" | tr -s " " | cut -d " " -f3 | cut -d ":" -f2
```
though it looks long, its really easy. it look me hardly 3 Mins to make this chain of commands.
Also the Batch files in M$ Soft is a poor cousin of Linux Scripting.
can any M$ OS write a batch  file like this

```
echo "Abi's gateway system"

`ip route delete default`
#while [ 1 -eq 1 ]
#do
	cmd="ip route append scope global "
	for ((net=0;net<=10;net=net+1))
	do
		
		if [ `ifconfig ppp$net | wc -l` -lt 1 ]
		then
			echo "ppp$net is not connected"
		else 
			if [ `ip route | grep "dev ppp$net " | wc -l` -eq 1 ]
			then
				z=`ifconfig ppp$net |grep "inet" | tr -s " " | cut -d " " -f3 | cut -d ":" -f2`
				cmd=$cmd"nexthop via $z dev ppp$net weight 1 "
				echo "ppp$net is added to router"
		
			fi
		fi

	done
	`$cmd`
	echo "Updated"
#	tp=`date | tr -s " " | cut -d " " f4 | cut -d ":" -f3`
#	tp=$((tp + 30))
#	if [ tp -gt 60 ]
#	then
#		tp=$(( tp-60 ))
#	fi
#	while [ $(( tp + 30 )) -gt `date | tr -s " " | cut -d " " -f4 | cut -d ":" -f3` ]
#	do
#	echo $tp	
#	done		

#done
```
U can see that u can use if, for while loop constructs.
This script took me some 30 Mins to construct.
U wanna know what that 20 lines do? It simply sees which of the 11 Dial ups are active (i can have 11 Dialups active simultaneously) and distribute the NET traffic through those conncetions. Now to do a similar task in XP requires me to have a Proxy Server(midpoint) and then Pay up, or Uninstall-Reinstall every 20 Days as that resets the 21-Day Trial (Software has no crack). In Linux 2hrs of R&D 30 mins of scripting and another 1 hrs of polishing the script, i made my own gateway

As u can see Linux is not as easy as Windows, but once u make 10% of the learning curve u begin to realise the power of Linux. Dude i have seen people do real whacky stuff in linux like using print spooler to Queue Mp3's to play like playlist and stuff.

the point is while Windows is for people who use VCR just to play VHS tapes. Linux is for people who use their VCR to Schedule the recordings of TV serials so that they can come back home and watch @ their convenience. that is people who can go thru initial learning curve of programing a VCR and then reap the full benifits of VCR.

But this situation has also change, Many Distros like Red Hat, and Particularly SUSE has become very easy to use. I was surprised by the Polished Interface and GUI of Linux Fedora Core 1 .


----------



## quad master (Aug 31, 2004)

I prefer "Windows XP Professional Edition" 
For its Huge Software support and Excellent Stability it has.
I hate Windows for the Amount of Viruses that are released for it.

Red Hat 9 Linux Might be a Second Choice for me 
Linux because it is really comming up like anything.
Less viruses. 
Stability is also good but not much userfriendly this is where it lacks.
More softwares are command line.
Excellent Networking.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 31, 2004)

How many people on this planet are involved in writing Batch file....???   Bet there are 1000 people more who are happing playing Doom 3 than write batch file... ...
         See Windows sells like Maruti 800 not because it costs like ferrari but besically its so damn easy to learn to ride it...After all what use is An Apache helicoptor even if its free if one doesnt know how to drive it..!!!!


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 3, 2004)

well dude beleive me or not I can RUN DOOM3 on linux...!
what i showed u was that, if required u have the necessary tools to make the OS do what u want it to do. Otherwise u can simply install SuSe or RedHat or Mandrake or Knopix and not touch with config files...
while i do agree Windows is easier for Novices, what i dont understand is if  U guys dont give a Damn about ur comp and "just" want to play doom3 (I too play doom3, Love the graphics), then what the hell are you doing in this topic... U reading this post itself indicates ur interest... 

Anyways as much as i hate to admit it, windows IS relativley easy to use, but once u taste the Tux then its a lil difficult to go to XP.

But i still use XP for one reason, MY GAMES!!! while Linux can run games as good or a lil better than Windowz (Linux has a better multithreading kernel), Windows gaming is Hassle free!

But comming back to being userfriendly , have u used Knopix? just pop in and boot, Nothing needed! not even drivers, Just POP the CD and run the OS, Once done no need to even shut it down, Just switch off ur PC and goto sleep!


----------



## Linux (Sep 3, 2004)

I use Linux95 .... The best and most stable Operating System.


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 3, 2004)

allajunaki said:
			
		

> while Linux can run games as good or a lil better than Windowz (Linux has a better multithreading kernel), Windows gaming is Hassle free!


Hardware manufacturers have to wake up and release Open Source drivers for their hardware and support Linux kernel natively...  What we see is most of the times, reverse engineering done by dedicated programmers, wherein they figure out how to port that game/driver to linux .... 



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> have u used Knopix? just pop in and boot, Nothing needed! not even drivers,


Nope! Internal Modems are not supported on Knoppix Live CD



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> Once done no need to even shut it down, Just switch off ur PC and goto sleep!


That's not a good idea...


----------



## godfather (Sep 4, 2004)

hey man ------how did u run doom3 on linux


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2004)

U can run DOOM 3 on Linux using this installer :

*www.linux-militia.net/howtos/doom3/doom3_installer.sh


----------



## Brain dead (Sep 4, 2004)

any1 have pics of longhorn?


----------



## theraven (Sep 4, 2004)

google it
ull get loads of reviews and screen shots


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 5, 2004)

well I have all the tools, I just havent run Doom3 on linux yet... (As the tool Cedega conflicts with another software Win4Lin in my system...).
Moreover running Doom3 on linux is not a priority for me... (As i have XP to do that task...!). Moreover i'm a lil busy perfecting other aspects of Linux... 

Well as theraven has mentioned u can get tons of screenshots for Longhorn on the net... But if u wanna see it still, u just tell me, i can take some from my system..(Although I suggest the net as they have covered virtually all Aspects of Longhorn in their screenshots).


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 5, 2004)

longhorn is dead aint it


----------



## JAK (Sep 6, 2004)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> longhorn is dead aint it



No it isnt..a few of its features hav just gone into Hibernation...


----------



## theraven (Sep 6, 2004)

?? longhorn is dead ?
its not even born yet ..
i mean its in alfa. .. so we havent really seen what it does


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 8, 2004)

Dude LongHorn is in alpha stage... Current Alpha versions dont even have two key features that is slated to be its pillar. 
Avlon Presentation Engine.
Win FS- Next Generation File System that is going to store files in structure similar to relational Database.


----------



## Ashis (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey,
Dont U think U forget To mention Mac!


----------



## godfather (Sep 10, 2004)

not many mac users in india dude


----------



## theraven (Sep 10, 2004)

apart from that using mac isnt exactly an option
unless u HAVE a mac
so i guess thats y it aint on the list


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 12, 2004)

Mac OS X is one of the best OS today in my opinion... The trouble is that it runs only on a Mac (by Apple). So it cannot be run on a normal PC, and MAC is not exactly cheap. So it very unpopular in in India... 

Now another interesting thing is Steve Jobs (Main Dude of Apple) has a back up plan if Mac computers fail, Introduce Mac OS X to x86 platform!!! He even has some fulltime programmers porting it to x86 (Technically its possible as its Unix based.). Now if Mac OSX is even better than Linux, in my opinion, as its Unix based and almost all tools of linux works in Mac OS X and added to that is the fact that Mac OS X is MUCH , MUCH More  Userfriendly than Windows, and has almost same power as Linux because its got Unix @ heart.
well check this out if u have any doubts
*www.apple.com/macosx/


----------

